# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Does Billy Murray Want Out Of Eastenders already?

## Emmak2005

Hopefully this won't be another duplicate post. But I've checked all EE threads as far as I can see, and there isn't anything the covers the following story.

Despite suggestions that Billy Murray is unhappy with his EastEnders character and is keen to quit the soap, the BBC claims that it is unaware of any such problem.

The actor, who plays Johnny Allen in the series, has allegedly said that he's not happy and wants to leave - two-and-a-half years before his contract expires. 

An insider told The Sun: "Billy wants out. He's not happy on the show. There's a lot of back-stabbing and some of the stars don't get on - and he doesn't even like his character."

They claimed that 64-year-old Murray couldn't stand the "tense atmosphere" on set, adding: "He wants to go, but it's difficult because he signed a three-year contract and he's only been on screen for six months."

In response, an EastEnders spokesman stated: "Billy is very well liked among both the cast and crew. There is no indication that he is unhappy at all."

Murray came to prominence as The Bill's corrupt cop, Don Beech, a character he played for eight years and later reprised in the special spin-off, Beech On The Run. 

Again from Digital Spy

----------


## squarelady

Right....to start with it's very rare that they offer any actor a three year contract straight away especially with no indication of how the public will take to him and secondly Billy Murray is 53 years old not 64!

----------


## di marco

there is already a thread on this in the spoiler section called "Johnny wants to quit"

----------


## Johnny Allen

Billy Murray is definitely 64, his profile on the imdb says he was born 1941 so that would make him 64 I do believe, looks good for 64 though

----------


## Bad Wolf

there is, its here

closing .......

----------

